

PeerTalk: iOS and OS X Cocoa library for communicating over USB - shinvee
http://rsms.me/peertalk/

======
stcredzero
What would it take to get an iOS device to talk to an arduino?

(Over USB, specifically. Though WiFi might be workable for a game controller.)

~~~
e28eta
There's an iOS to RS232 cable I've wanted to play with for a while:
<http://www.redpark.com/c2db9.html>

Sorry if you meant specifically using USB

------
echamussy
Is this something that Apple would approve?

~~~
flatline3
Unlikely. It requires use of private API on the Mac, or direct USB
communication with the device using an undocumented/private protocol.

~~~
grantj
That private API appears to be usbmux which iTunes uses to create tunnels to
the device: <http://www.theiphonewiki.com/wiki/index.php?title=Usbmux>

------
0x0
How does iOS and USB mix? Is it just a TCP protocol and the real USB i/o
happens on a mac?

